# CPC Looking for position in Killeen, TX or Remote opportunity



## cpc2007 (Mar 31, 2009)

My name is Kimberly Mansingh.  I received my CPC from the AAPC last year and have three years outpatient coding experience.  My coding experience is in general surgery and gynecology.  My husband and I have recently relocated to Killeen, TX, so I am looking for a position based in the Killeen/Temple area or a remote position where I could work from my home.  If you are interested in reviewing my resume or contacting me for an interview, you can reach me on my cell phone at 321-213-7927.  Thank you in advance for your time.


----------



## jtw90 (Apr 1, 2009)

*Jobs Posted*

Please check the job postings for opportunities. Everyone week one of our counterparts posts legit job openings and I've applied to several and gotten responses. Good luck with your relocation and job search.


----------

